# chemical storage



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm clearing the garden stuff out of the garage to my new shed so I can build a workshop in the garage to make trains!

I've come across Roundup, Miracle Grow, 7, and other chemicals that would make a toxic stew and probably not healthy left in garage.

Now the question:

Can I store them in the shed all winter? It likely will get below freezing in there, although I doubt lower than 20 degrees F.

I didn't see any warning on the bottles not to.

Thanks

Oh, and what about grass seed in the shed?

Thanks


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Shouldn't be a problem. I store most of the same or similar stuff in my shed and have had no issues.. 
Read your lables to be sure.

Grass seed is best stored for long periods frozen..


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

oops, "read labels"; says miracle grow should be stored 32-90 deg F (that's O celcious and up) 

maybe time to check the others as well.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Most warnings are written on bottles, if not you can look them up on the manufactures website. If they don't have them there I wouldn't use their product...but you can call the number on the bottle (or request via website) for the MSDS and they have to send it to you...it's a legal issue.

That being said many chemical fertilizers or weed controllers that consist of primarily water, will not store below 32°F and have the same qualities when thawed. Due to how the crystalline structure of ice alters the blend, which is why you can't freeze WB paint. However some will be fine it depends on the product.

Dry seed will be fine, in fact seed reserves are kept in suspended animation in certain vaults at temperatures well below temps many places on earth ever see.

Thanks for the reminder I got a tote of spray paint I need to bring inside!

Jeremy


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I just went to the miracle grow site to find out more about the storage of liquid and crystalline stuff. Their website was too hard to navigate so I called. 

The nice lady told me that the info on the label about storing the chemicals in the shed outside was mainly b/c of manufacturer concerns about the bottle splitting in below freezing conditions and that the low temperatures would not affect the chemicals themselves, either liquid or crystalline form. 

Now that has me wondering whether labels are intended to warn against chemical changes or damage to the bottles since they don't specify which!


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

The warnings are the product as a whole, the MSDS however will change depending on the packaging. Its always pertinent to know what size packaging you have when requesting an MSDS. Obviously a gallon container and a 50 gallon drum present separate hazards.

As far as the miracle grow assuming its not a full bottle I would just crack the top to allow venting and let it stay in the shed. Most plastics can handle the cold however their resilience to change is less tolerable the colder they get. Meaning the expansion of ice within the bottle will crack the bottle, or dropping the bottle may cause the plastic to shatter at sub-zero temps. Depends on the type of plastic. 


Assuming to will stay untouched in the shed I think it'll be fine.


----------

